# Torque Wrench



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

HELP! DH just bought a torque wrench on eBay (for a great price!) .............. It's a Snap On 0 - 200 ft. lbs. No instruction manual included. Does anyone know where a PDF site is to download an instruction manual?









Thanks for the help,

Lacy


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

GoodTimes said:


> HELP! DH just bought a torque wrench on eBay (for a great price!) .............. It's a Snap On 0 - 200 ft. lbs. No instruction manual included. Does anyone know where a PDF site is to download an instruction manual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Snap on. Is it an electic/digital or manual? Just set it the torque spec that you need and tighten the bolt until you reach the torque setting and the wrench will "click" and you know you are there.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2, I'd try www.snapon.com and search for the particular model number. We can also probably assist with simple questions if we know what exactly it is. I'd guess it's a 1/2" drive click type, but I could be wrong.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> x2, I'd try www.snapon.com and search for the particular model number. We can also probably assist with simple questions if we know what exactly it is. I'd guess it's a 1/2" drive click type, but I could be wrong.


I'm gonna get back to yall on this - I KNEW I was in over my head when I posted this for him! I have NO IDEA what yall are talking about.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How good was the price?? I have a 0 - 250 I keep at home but a 0 - 200 for the right price could find a home in the trailer. Was there more then 1 available?

As for its operation the locking collar on the larger wrenches normally pull to the handle to unlock so you can set to the desired setting. Remember to always return the setting to 0 when you are done with the wrench.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> How good was the price?? I have a 0 - 250 I keep at home but a 0 - 200 for the right price could find a home in the trailer. Was there more then 1 available?
> 
> As for its operation the locking collar on the larger wrenches normally pull to the handle to unlock so you can set to the desired setting. Remember to always return the setting to 0 when you are done with the wrench.


He got it for $67! I didn't know what a torque wrench was but when I heard how much a new one was and then how much he got this one for, I was pretty happy. There were several up for bid on e-Bay and they were going for something over $150's.......personally, I think he really lucked out.

To answer the earlier questions, it's a click type. He went to www.snap-on.com and they don't offer a PDF file for the wrench. DH just likes to have manuals for things........I dunno, is that a guy thing?









I STILL don't understand exactly what this thing is going to do or how it's done, but I understand it's very important. And that ends my understanding of a torque wrench.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GoodTimes said:


> To answer the earlier questions, it's a click type. He went to www.snap-on.com and they don't offer a PDF file for the wrench. DH just likes to have manuals for things........*I dunno, is that a guy thing*?


*YES*


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

does it have and unlocking knob on the end of the handle? usually smaller than handle. this knob would be loosened to unlock the setting handle. then retightened to hold setting. and make sure you take CamperAndy's advice on returning it to zero after use.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

$67 for a Snap On. Now that's a good deal!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> To answer the earlier questions, it's a click type. He went to www.snap-on.com and they don't offer a PDF file for the wrench. DH just likes to have manuals for things........*I dunno, is that a guy thing*?


*YES*
[/quote]

But we never actually read them!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

[/quote]I STILL don't understand exactly what this thing is going to do or how it's done, but I understand it's very important. And that ends my understanding of a torque wrench.








[/quote]
Seeing as noone has answered this part of your question I'll try. The nuts that hold the wheels on your trailer are subject to very high loads. It is very important that they(lug nuts) are tightened evenly to a specific amount(of torque). If they aren't tight enough they can work loose. If they are too tight the studs can be stretched and break. Torque is the amount of force (lbs) multiplied by a length(ft) so the unit is lb/ft. The handy dandy tool your hubby just bought has a spring in the handle that measures very acurately the amount of torque being applied to the nut. When the limit of torque hubby sets the tool for is reached, the handle will click letting him know he has reach his limit.
Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> To answer the earlier questions, it's a click type. He went to www.snap-on.com and they don't offer a PDF file for the wrench. DH just likes to have manuals for things........*I dunno, is that a guy thing*?


*YES*
[/quote]

But we never actually read them!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Of course, they are just to stack in our workshop.









Thanks to Bob for being able to focus past the tool and acutally answer the complete question!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> To answer the earlier questions, it's a click type. He went to www.snap-on.com and they don't offer a PDF file for the wrench. DH just likes to have manuals for things........*I dunno, is that a guy thing*?


*YES*
[/quote]

But we never actually read them!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Manuals and instructions are just one man's opinon on how something should be "done"...


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Nathan said:


> To answer the earlier questions, it's a click type. He went to www.snap-on.com and they don't offer a PDF file for the wrench. DH just likes to have manuals for things........*I dunno, is that a guy thing*?


*YES*
[/quote]

But we never actually read them!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Of course, they are just to stack in our workshop.








[/quote]
That's right! They're perfect to keep the rings off my workbench from my beer bottles. "Coasters with relevance" is what I say.


----------

